# Power Steering, Stabilitrak, Radio, Dashboard, Clutch and Other Issues



## tstorm004 (Nov 17, 2015)

So I bought my 2012 Cruze 6-Speed Manual earlier this year at 27,000 miles. When the car works I love it, however, it's had a ton of issues that the dealership just hasn't been able to sort out. And I fear I may have been sold a *Lemon*.. 

A few weeks after I purchased the car, I started having some odd (maybe electrical?) issues. The radio would often restart, sometimes multiple times in a row, I'd get issues popping up on the dash saying "Service Stabilitrack" or "Service Power Steering" So I took it back to the dealership and they told me the issue was with the alternator, which they replaced. The car worked great for about a month until the issues starting popping up again. The radio would restart, I'd get the warnings popping up on my dash again, and now I started having issues where the power steering would cut out in the middle of driving, the car would stall if idleing too long at a light or stop sign, and sometimes wouldn't start again until I popped open the hood and touched the wire going to the battery. I didn't even need to wiggle it or anything, just touch it. Sometimes the backlight on the dashboard cuts out, so I have no idea how fast I'm driving.. The check engine light popped up occasionally, but the only time it stayed on long enough to get a reading, it said "Service Thermometer" 

These issues continued as I waited for a loaner car from the dealership so I could get the car back in the shop. Eventually, I was driving home from work on the thruway, when I started having clutch issues. Shifting wasn't smooth, almost as if I wasn't pushing the clutch all the way in, despite the fact that it was on the floor. Then the car started revving loudly, but not giving any power to the wheels, instead, without me touching the clutch at all, it was acting like I had the clutch in. The car went to the dealership and they *charged me well over $1,000* to get the clutch fixed. After only owning the car for a few months... While it was in the shop for this, they also replaced a faulty thermometer, which they said they had recalled. Hoping to fix my electrical issues. 

After all this, I was a upset that I had to spend so much money to fix a car I had just purchased a few months prior, and had been having issues with pretty much since day 1. But I was just glad things were finally working as they should. Until 2 weeks later, when all the other issues started popping up again.. The car stalls when idling too long, I get service stabilitrack and power steering warnings.. Power steering cuts out while driving. The car doesn't start at times.. the key faub will stop working and I'm unable to lock the car unless I push every door lock down manually (even the lock/unlock button on the car dash stops working sometimes)

At this point I'm getting fed up. I spent way too much money on this car for it to be acting this way. Currently, I'm trying to get it back in the shop, but as I need the car to get to work, I'm still stuck waiting on a long list for a loaner car from the dealership. 

Has anyone else here experienced these issues with their Cruze? Like I said, the car feels great to drive when it works. All I want is it to be working as it should. But at this point I'm worried I may have been sold a Lemon.

Edit: Forgot to mention, I sometimes also get a warning popping up saying "Service Theft Prevention"


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

tstorm004 said:


> So I bought my 2012 Cruze 6-Speed Manual earlier this year at 27,000 miles. When the car works I love it, however, it's had a ton of issues that the dealership just hasn't been able to sort out. And I fear I may have been sold a *Lemon*..
> 
> A few weeks after I purchased the car, I started having some odd (maybe electrical?) issues. The radio would often restart, sometimes multiple times in a row, I'd get issues popping up on the dash saying "Service Stabilitrack" or "Service Power Steering" So I took it back to the dealership and they told me the issue was with the alternator, which they replaced. The car worked great for about a month until the issues starting popping up again. The radio would restart, I'd get the warnings popping up on my dash again, and now I started having issues where the power steering would cut out in the middle of driving, the car would stall if idleing too long at a light or stop sign, and sometimes wouldn't start again until I popped open the hood and touched the wire going to the battery. I didn't even need to wiggle it or anything, just touch it. Sometimes the backlight on the dashboard cuts out, so I have no idea how fast I'm driving.. The check engine light popped up occasionally, but the only time it stayed on long enough to get a reading, it said "Service Thermometer"
> 
> ...


Hello Tstorm004, 

I can certainly understand how frustrating this may seem, and I apologize for the continuing concerns with your Cruze. I would be more than happy to add an additional layer of assistance and look into this more for you. Feel free to send me a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and preferred dealership. Looking forward to your response! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

tstorm004, take Patsy up on her offer and ask her to find you another dealership at the same time. I would say your's is staffed by morons, but that would be insulting morons.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Your electrical problems certainly sound like a classic issue covered by this bulletin. The fact they go away when you touch that cable makes it a certainty. Special Coverage #14311: Negative Battery Cable


----------



## tstorm004 (Nov 17, 2015)

Thank you Patsy, I am sending you a PM now.


Also thanks ChevyGuy, I will be reading through that forum post now as well.


----------



## TSmith51 (Mar 27, 2015)

I too am having the same symptoms tht the OP is having..had my car at the dealership 3 times to no avail. This last time i went i talked face to face with the service manager. After telling him what i do for a living he took me way more seriously. After talking he and i went into the shop together and he hooked up the scanner to my car, 2 codes popped up (cant remember for the life of me what exactly they were, but i recall one was about the bcm) he said he would start with ordering me a new battery, with new cables and we would go from there. Just need to get a day off work and i'll take it in


----------

